# broms from Tropiflora



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

OH MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Check out what my NEWEST BESTEST friend Antone, aka Frogtofall, shipped me from sunny Florida.

On another thread he posted some pics of broms he had gotten on one of his frequent trips to Tropiflora. I asked him, well.................maybe it was more like BEGGED him  , if he could send some of those up here to New York. AND HE DID!!!

I told him what I liked in neo broms and he picked me out a box full of beauties.

THANKS ANTONE.










Most of them had pups as well.


----------



## bogart6868 (Oct 5, 2005)

I want a box too!!!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

He paid for them!! Haha, those weren't free! I aint THAT nice!!

Are those taken with your cell phone camera?? Do you want me to post the ones I sent you?? Those are kinda dark, let the people see how purrrrrrrrrrty they are...




























Now!! Haha.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)

AGHHH! Please stop posting pictures of plants from Tropiflora. They are tempting me, but I doubt I'll be able to go out there for a long time. :evil: 

Glad to see this shipping experience wasn't as bad as the other one.


----------



## bogart6868 (Oct 5, 2005)

frogtofall.. 
I am not looking for freebies.. 

I got paypal and I am not afraid to use it!


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Sorry about the pics Antone. We don't have that BRIGHT sun here in NY like you do down there in FL :lol: 

Personally.......................I think they look good under ANY light


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

gary1218 said:


> Sorry about the pics Antone. We don't have that BRIGHT sun here in NY like you do down there in FL :lol:
> 
> *Personally.......................I think they look good under ANY light *


Touche!!


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Seriously, I need a box too...e-mail me the price and I will paypal you the cash.

[email protected]


----------



## alifer (Oct 24, 2005)

*Broms from Frogtofall*

ANTONE sent me some broms too.
He did a great job of picking nice broms that would fit my new viv & quickly shipping them.










Box of broms










Broms in the viv


Thanks ANTONE

Rick


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey no problem! That looks really nice!!!!


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

I just ordered 5 of those beauties!! They are going to look great in my Imi viv.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

And me too    










Luke


----------



## bogart6868 (Oct 5, 2005)

I am very patient.. and waiting for my box to come in the mail.. Hopefully I can post some pics next weekend..


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

You'll be posting pics before the weekend... :wink: 

You got a big shipment coming.


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

I got the Mini Box O' Broms yesterday. First time i've opened my mailbox to find my brom order.


From left to right: N ampullacea (new form), N dungsiana, 2 N dungsiana pups:


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Glad they showed up in good condition for ya Ron! Now I need to see pics of them planted!


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Damn, you have a big hand Ron! How do even fit that enormous paw into the the tanks for planting!?!

Seriously though, those will be perfect for your QT tank. Be sure to post some pics when it's planted!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

RGB said:


> I got the Mini Box O' Broms yesterday. First time i've opened my mailbox to find my brom order.
> 
> 
> From left to right: N ampullacea (new form), N dungsiana, 2 N dungsiana pups:




Small but very nice broms, I especially like the Amp. New form



TODD


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Todd, here is another pic of that N. amp "New Form"










Its so purrrrrrrrty.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Antone...I hope, and i dont hope(for moneys sake) you come to the tads meeting coming up in june!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Ryan, I'm gonna do my best! :wink: 



*...my best at making you drool over broms...*


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Thinking back to when i was younger "always read the fine print" you are evil! lol, Well MAYBE Ill have all my money problems taken care of by the time of the meeting, and hope you will be there if i do!

Ryan


----------



## PDFrogger (Aug 23, 2005)

Is that a full grown N. dungsiana? That is exactly the size I am looking for.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

PDFrogger said:


> Is that a full grown N. dungsiana? That is exactly the size I am looking for.


N. dungsiana and N. lilliputiana are both very small broms and max out at about 3" tall or so. They don't really hold water though.


----------

